# SoCal Swap and Show in Temecula



## Robertriley (May 16, 2020)

What's your thoughts and an all day Bike Swap and Show in SoCal June 27th?

All day swap/show/eat/drink/fun
Plenty of parking 
Plenty of swap and show
BBQ and fire pits
Camp overnight if you are coming from out of town
Private property
Events/contest throughout the day
Swap from 8 to 1...or when ever you want to close shop
Thoughts?


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2020)

@higgens


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 16, 2020)

I’m up for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie (May 16, 2020)

I’m in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ssum2 (May 16, 2020)

Iam in have few parts to sale


----------



## higgens (May 16, 2020)

I’ll definitely be there with a bunch of parts


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Robertriley (May 17, 2020)

What should we name it?  The bicycle virus swap and show?   Let’s see some ideas


----------



## tripple3 (May 17, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> All day swap/show/eat/drink/fun
> Plenty of parking
> Plenty of swap and show
> BBQ and fire pits
> ...





Robertriley said:


> What should we name it? The bicycle virus swap and show? Let’s see some ideas



Social Distance Bicycle CO-incidental, in Temecula.
This sounds ok, but there's No Ride!
I love bike swaps, and really missing seeing everybody.
If @Cory is going I will look forward to being there.
Does any one else want to ride their bikes?


----------



## O.B.G. (May 17, 2020)

Sounds awesome! I live in the area now.


----------



## ballooney (May 17, 2020)

Shelter in Place Cycle Show and Swap (SIP Cycle Show and Swap)


----------



## CWCMAN (May 17, 2020)

How about,

 F#@K C19 
Classic Bicycle Show And Swap


----------



## BFGforme (May 17, 2020)

I'm down, let's do it!!!!!


----------



## timofee (May 17, 2020)

As long as there are plenty of Pre-Pandemic parts, I’ll be there.


----------



## Robertriley (May 18, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Social Distance Bicycle CO-incidental, in Temecula.
> This sounds ok, but there's No Ride!
> I love bike swaps, and really missing seeing everybody.
> If @Cory is going I will look forward to being there.
> ...



Cliff was wanting to ride.  I'm sure there will be riders


----------

